# Victim



## Mullen (Apr 8, 2008)

Don't worry, she didn't actually get ran over, just happened to lay down there when I had a camera in my hands.


----------



## Fangman (Apr 8, 2008)

I thought "Packed Muscle" Terriers were supposed to be active!


----------



## RebelTasha (Apr 8, 2008)

Silly place to lie down...  
You're mean to put that as your title..   :lmao:


----------



## Lacey Anne (Apr 8, 2008)

OMGosh! I actually gasped when I saw the photo! You are too mean!


----------



## RebelTasha (Apr 8, 2008)

Lacey Anne said:


> OMGosh! I actually gasped when I saw the photo! You are too mean!


 
Luckily when it loaded I saw the punchline first otherwise I would have been beside myself..   :hug::


----------



## Lacey Anne (Apr 8, 2008)

RebelTasha said:


> Luckily when it loaded I saw the punchline first otherwise I would have been beside myself.. :hug::


Yeah, I did NOT see the punchline first! I was thinking, why on EARTH would he post such a horrible photo! lol


----------



## RebelTasha (Apr 8, 2008)

The tire marks make it even more realistic..  
Owwww


----------



## Mullen (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm glad I decided to comment below the picture...


----------



## Matt.H (Apr 8, 2008)

I laughed at the picture, but I laughed more at the title before I clicked on it.  The word Victim with the smiley next to it.

funny photo


----------



## Los Angeles (Apr 8, 2008)

Your an asshole



























just kidding...  see its fine if you clear it up at the bottom of your post


----------



## MarcusM (Apr 8, 2008)

Los Angeles said:


> Your an asshole
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lmao...this is the funniest post I've ever seen.


----------



## Battou (Apr 8, 2008)

Fangman said:


> I thought "Packed Muscle" Terriers were supposed to be active!




Well you know, Playing dead is still playing


----------



## abraxas (Apr 9, 2008)

Los Angeles said:


> Your an asshole ...



Don't you mean, "You're an asshole?"

Wait,... thought it over.  

You're right, "Your an asshole."

That don't look right either.

"You're an asshole."  << That's better.


----------



## abraxas (Apr 9, 2008)

BTW, cool shot.  Your dog?   Those terriers are great dogs.


----------



## Mullen (Apr 10, 2008)

abraxas said:


> Your dog?   Those terriers are great dogs.


My mom's actually, though she gets jealous when the puggle loves on me. She's a jack russell-bassett hound mix; long body, long ears, short legs, big feet.


----------



## abraxas (Apr 10, 2008)

Mullen said:


> My mom's actually, though she gets jealous when the puggle loves on me. She's a jack russell-bassett hound mix; long body, long ears, short legs, big feet.



They've always come off as well-trained and inteligent.  My brother had one. Lot's of fun.  I have a Irish Wolfhound/Rhodesian Ridgeback mix. Weighs about 150lbs.  Too big to take with me anymore when I go camping.  Wonderful animal, but thinking a JR Terrier might be down the line once the big boy moves on.


----------

